# Einsteigerkamera (SLR)



## Nacron (5. Februar 2004)

Also ich wollte mal fragen wie das mit den objektiven ist ...

ich habe die eos 300V im auge und am besten gleich im bundle mit nem einigermaßen guten objektiv ... 

um genau zu sein die da:
http://www.technikdirekt.de/main/page.xp?SESSIONID=O/D2UQRGAXNICF9SFMN&DS=2&TS=0508233821&pageid={34BAA766-63EC-4E2D-841B-6A2B049D4717}&type=focus&doctype=article&focus=454095&language=de&history=set


meine Fragen:
- Was Bedeuten die Daten eines Objektives (Brennweite usw.)
- 4,0-5,6/28-105 was bedeuten die Zahlen vor der Brennweite ?
- Das sind ja autofokus Objektive mit der Canon, besteht da noch die möglichkeit selber scharf zu stellen oder macht das alles die automatik 
- Mit den Lichtverhalten, ist what u see is what u'll get oder wird das ganze dunkler etc 

Ich habe zwar schon einige beiträge hier durchgelesen aber irgendwie steig ich noch nich so ganz hinter die ganzen Sachen und die ganzen Abkürzungen ...

Danke  schon einmal


----------



## mortimer (5. Februar 2004)

Guten Morgen !

1. Kauf zur Kamera auch gleich ein Lehrbuch dazu, denn ein wenig Grundwissen wird Dir den Fotospaß gewaltig erhöhen.
2. Kurz gesagt: Die Brennweite gibt Auskunft über den Bildwinkel. Niedrige Zahl (28) heißt großer Bildwinkel = Du hast viiiel drauf. Größere Zahl heißt kleinerer Winkel = Du fotografierst einen Ausschnitt.  Über den Daumen gepeilt ist eine Brennweite von ca. 50mm etwa das, was Dir Deine Augen als natürlichen Eindruck vermitteln.
3. Die Zahlen vor der Brennweite bezeichnen die Lichtstärke des Objektives. Je niedriger diese beiden Zahlen sind, desto Lichtstärker ist Deine Optik. Das heißt, bei umso weniger Außenlicht kannst Du arbeiten.( Ohne jetzt auf Ausweichmöglichkeiten einzugehen..). Nebenbei bemerkt ist das Objektiv das Dir vorschwebt, eine ziemliche Gurke.
4. In der Regel kannst Du bei AF- Objektiven auch manuell fokussieren, dafür brauchst Du aber Fingerspitzengefühl.
5. Du bekommst fast nie das, was Du siehst ! Der Film ist unbestechlich, er sieht die Dinge immer gleich. Deine Augen passen sich an bestimmte Lichtverhältnisse an, und werden zudem vom Gehirn overruled.

Die Fotografie ist ein Lehrberuf, ein Handwerk. Wenn Du brauchbare Ergebnisse produzieren willst, wirst Du ums Lernen der Grundbegriffe nicht herumkommen. Es sei denn, Du bist bekennender Masochist, und freust Dich auf Dauerfrust...   


viel Vergnügen,

mortimer


----------



## Nacron (5. Februar 2004)

Jetzt weiß ich noch mehr ..
und das mit dem Lehrbuch hatte ich vor ... währe so und so besser 

was für ein Objektiv empfielst du welches preiswert aber doch gut ist ... am besten ner kleinen lichtstärke weil ich sonnenuntergänge liebe .... und ich schätze mal sonnenuntergänge fotographiert mann mit nem objekt mit nem guten lichtwert ?

ich seh zwar welche mit geilen werten von canon aber die kosten mehr als die kamera  ... und irgendwie wollt ich nich über 300 oder 350 euro bezahlen ... oder lieber nen schlechteres gehäuse und nen besseres objektiv mit nen bischen zubehör ... ach ich seh schon die hunderter fließen ....

Danke schonmal...


----------



## mortimer (5. Februar 2004)

... ach ich seh schon die hunderter fließen ....


Naja, für einen Anfänger ist das Objektiv schon geeignet. Trotzdem kommt mir das Paket nicht so günstig vor. Schau Dich mal gründlicher um ( Geizkragen, Fotozeitschriften, .. ) und zieh auch andere Hersteller in Betracht.

Generell würde ich Dir empfehlen, ERST ein gutes Fotolehrbuch anzuschaffen, Dir mal einen Überblick zu verschaffen, und dann erst zu Phase 2 überzugehen.Bist Du Dir erst einmal darüber im klaren, WAS Du fotografieren möchtest, findest Du leicht heraus WOMIT.  Mit einem Body und einer Optik ist es ja nicht getan. Du brauchst UV-Filter, ein Stativ, Gegenlichtblenden,undundund...

Bevor Du also die Hunderter in den Mahlstrom der Wirtschaft schmeisst : Besorg Dir Information ! 

PS: Sonnenuntergänge sind einfach zu fotografieren;  Du solltest nur etwas überbelichten, falls Du nicht willst, dass der Vordergrund absäuft. Aber das kannst Du ja bald nachlesen....

mortimer


----------



## Nacron (5. Februar 2004)

ich glaub ich tendiere im moment dann doch eher zu ner alten kamera ...

denke da an ne ae1 ...
da kann ich mir wenigstens gleich mit nen bischen zubehör was in ebay ersteigern ... 
oder vieleicht zu nem händler gehen ...


----------



## Shinji_kun (9. Februar 2004)

Ich habe auch eine AE-1 von Canon im Einsatz. Nach eigenem Empfinden ist sie sehr robust und angenehm vom Handling. Ich kann dir hier leider nur einen subjektiven Eindruck vermitteln. Ich denke das du mit einer manuellen Kamera wie der AE-1 auch das Fotografiren recht gut lernst.

Vorteile:
Günstige Beschaffung
Robuster Body
Angenehmere Obektivpreise
Kein Elektrischer Schnickschnack wie AF somit auch keine Verführung zum kopfdrücke
Günstiges Zubeör sprich ein draht fernauslöser einer bekanten fima mit 2 A ca. 10€
EDIT: Ein vorteil den ich vergessen hab es gibt massenhaft schicke Festbrennweiten auf eBay

Nachteile:
probleme mit den Dichtungen sie werden porös und lösen sich auf
probleme mit dem spiegelanschlag hier das selbe
Kein Elektrischer Schnickschnack wie AF AF kann bei Sportfotografie echt was tolles sein oder immer wenn Geschwindigkeit gefragt ist.
Kein wirklich vorhandener Akku/Batterien verschleiß


----------

